# Hydraulic question



## Bill Gillin (Sep 11, 2019)

I bought a used (of course) JD850 with backhoe. The swing cylinders were not attached to the boom and the seller said they were reworked but never attached. I tested them before attaching by activating (push lever) and watch for cylinder movement. Nothing happened!
I want to narrow down the problem before removing and servicing.

I thought to remove/loosen the line at each cylinder one at a time and engage to see if I'm getting pressure at the line end. Maybe there is a fluid or pressure issue.

Question: is there a 'never do that' or 'there is a better way' lesson here?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Did you attach both hoses to the cylinder. When engaging the oil on opposing side needs a place to exit the cylinder to allow it to work.


----------



## Bill Gillin (Sep 11, 2019)

bbirder said:


> Did you attach both hoses to the cylinder. When engaging the oil on opposing side needs a place to exit the cylinder to allow it to work.


Yes, it's fully connected except the link from the piston to the boom. Also, if it were not connected would the fluid be spewing from the opening?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Not sure of your problem. Needs some elimination troubleshooting. I have seen hydraulic cylinders that are locked up and needed bleeding but they were not swing cylinders.
One word of advice:
*DO NOT* reach up from the ground and try the operation of the cylinder.
I lost a very good friend, who was working on his backhoe alone on his farm. He reached up to try the swing from the ground and was found crushed to death where he got caught in the swing between the boom and the rear of the tractor.
A person should always be in the seat of the equipment when activating controls!
That's your never do lesson for today!


----------

